# HELP KEIFEI SUSTANON 250 AND DECA 300 ANY FEEDBACK PLEASE 8 pictures



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

anyone used this gear ? gtg? mate has been on it 8 weeks very good gains (sus deca combo)

any feedback would be good checked there site with my serial numbers and came back all good''''

thanks in advance

images below =8

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15426.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15426.jpg#!oZZ7QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1250.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh527%2Fdjcase2012%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSDC15425.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15426.jpg#!oZZ8QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1250.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh527%2Fdjcase2012%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSDC15424.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15426.jpg#!oZZ9QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1250.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh527%2Fdjcase2012%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSDC15423.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15436.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15436.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1250.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh527%2Fdjcase2012%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSDC15433.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15436.jpg#!oZZ3QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1250.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh527%2Fdjcase2012%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSDC15431.jpg

http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh527/djcase2012/?action=view&current=SDC15436.jpg#!oZZ4QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1250.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh527%2Fdjcase2012%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DSDC15430.jpg


----------



## AASupra (May 29, 2011)

its something new to me now kefei produce aas, otherwise it looks pretty good.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

If ur Mates using it with results and it also checks out on the site what more do you need to know? Get jabbing my man


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

ok the gear is very good quality seeing big gains already 2ml sust 250 1 ml deca 200 after a bit of research the keifei brand is an underground lab

thats new to the scene ive been doing many top brands of gear and nothing touches this its also produced under GMP (good manufacturing process)

a lot of english people are now stocking it its also being faked cos the quality imo is awesome ill be back in another 10 weeks to update


----------



## AASupra (May 29, 2011)

If its UG I doubt that is manufactured under GMP standard but otherwise it should be g2g.


----------



## Roider1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have used Keifei steroids a lot. I can recommend it, I have made very good gains and their gear looks very professional. Unfortunately my dealer got injailed and he face up to ten year in jail. Now I cannot get it anymore for a reasonable price.


----------



## dbox200 (Feb 28, 2011)

Smashing lab mate g2g


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Anybody else got any info on this lab? The dbol more specificaly.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

dj case said:


> anyone used this gear ? gtg? mate has been on it 8 weeks very good gains (sus deca combo)
> 
> any feedback would be good checked there site with my serial numbers and came back all good''''
> 
> ...


hey iv'[e got sustanbolin 250, what did you think of the keifei stuff after???


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> hey iv'[e got sustanbolin 250, what did you think of the keifei stuff after???


top quality mate very good gains indeed now on some delta gear


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

dj case said:


> top quality mate very good gains indeed now on some delta gear


somwehting must have changed since then with the lab, used about 17 amp and only carried on because they where there, iv'e used a few pharma susts and this sustanbolin is ****e now, seems this lab used to have a great rep why aren't there many consistent ones lol i think i'll try the fusion or fuerza and if i ca get it rohm, heard of casablanca stuff??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Been using the Keifei Sust & its excellent, very smooth & I feel great. On TRT dose atm.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

it is under dosed and there is no prop in it, unless ur's is a different lot, and not made the same time, the amps are the ones i bought, and it is like water (strength wise) compared to pharma sust, and if it has no prop in it then it isn't sust


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think it's underdosed it was made recently, checks out on the website. Think there must be some fakes then in that case.

In fact based on my experience I think it's one of the best I've had.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Don't think it's underdosed it was made recently, checks out on the website. Think there must be some fakes then in that case.
> 
> In fact based on my experience I think it's one of the best I've had.


mine checks out on the website and i bought is about 2 months back, i was told it is a legit pharma company , but i found out it is UG lab, using the name of a legit company, but comparing it to legit sustanon it doesn't come close


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> mine checks out on the website and i bought is about 2 months back, i was told it is a legit pharma company , but i found out it is UG lab, using the name of a legit company, but comparing it to legit sustanon it doesn't come close


Ok...what legit sust are you comparing it to? How did you find out it's a UGL?


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

the real company is a company from china that makes medicines including GH if you type in kefei with only one I you will easily find the real legit registered company, and if u r an UG lab and ppl think u r legit then they won't doubt or suspect your products of being underdosed, if u read the box it says british virgin islands, but there is no companies there registered by the name and if you check to see where their website is based it is based in Singapore if u go on the keifeipharma site it says under construction, and it has been like that for 2 years or more, and the sust i'm comparing it to is organon straight from the chemist, nile organon straight from a chemist in egypt and also the abott sustanon that was made with the electronic dating and was brought back from pakistan, real sust makes u horny liek a dog with in hours, and i get bloat off it with in 7 hours 10 hours, and most jabs u feel a little something immediately after the jab because of the prop i'm assuming, nothing iv'e taken can come close to the legit pharma stuff


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

well said defo not pharma grade gear im about to try some delta pharma gear everyones raving about it

6 weeks in on some bio-chem gear and its **** **** **** far too many ugl's atrm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i understood keifei to be a ugl that has gained a pharma licence and only some of its products so far are of pharma grade whilst the rest are still ugl , obtaining a pharma licence in some far off country to gain access to pharma grade raws and put these into production but not having an export licence sounds about right to me , alpha pharma did it .


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

scratch off panel on the vial then enter code most check out but not sure if that company is 100% pharma grade gear


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Seems like an expensive way to make money by selling low quality gear, which K isn't btw.

As they have to do much more work & many more processes to make the amp & packaging look professional, when they could do the same with vials surely.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

very true mate but each to there own we all react in different ways

i like to find a decent lab and stick to it but like lots its all down to a good reliable source

im now on delta pharma and euro-generics deca 200


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Seems like an expensive way to make money by selling low quality gear, which K isn't btw.
> 
> As they have to do much more work & many more processes to make the amp & packaging look professional, when they could do the same with vials surely.


That is what i thought but maybe they started with the best intentions and they could have unknowingly got sold crap raws, they could have supply shortages and sent out low dosed stuff to keep the money coming in, or they have had trouble getting raws and decide to just use oil to keep profits coming in, at the end of the day they are drug dealers and they haven't got ur best interests in mind and they will say oh it was a one, off, maybe ur diet is wrong, or any of the other million excuses and b4 it does any damage to their reputation they are back to normal, why do UG labs fake pharma gear absolutely perfectly and put no gear in it?? they could easily start their own lab?? it comes down to cost and profit, if they can get away with selling stuff that costs less and by not putting the right amount of gear in it they will and the packaging looks good but bought in bulk it will be cheaper than a small ug lab with **** packaging like bsi


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> it is under dosed and there is no prop in it, unless ur's is a different lot, and not made the same time,* the amps are the ones i bought,* and it is like water (strength wise) compared to pharma sust, and if it has no prop in it then it isn't sust


kiefei only come in vails, any keifei ampoule are fake and they posted that on their webstite

http://www.keifeibioresearch.com/main/3149/index.asp?pageid=106052&t=faked-product

https://login.totalweblite.com/Clients/keifeibioresearch/keifei%20fake%20product%202.jpg


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Arc said:


> kiefei only come in vails, any keifei ampoule are fake and they posted that on their webstite
> 
> http://www.keifeibioresearch.com/main/3149/index.asp?pageid=106052&t=faked-product
> 
> https://login.totalweblite.com/Clients/keifeibioresearch/keifei%20fake%20product%202.jpg


Keifei only come in amps now they ditched the vials about 12 to 18 months ago, they look like they where starting to do pharma stuff, new packaging, new style, even leaflets in the boxes, but this stuff has been a huge let down, they are a ug lab copying a legit chinese company, my stuff checks out on their site, just a shame it is crap lol


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

they changed the product picture in their site

yeah, sorry mate i guess i didn't check their website for too long

http://www.keifeibioresearch.com/main/3149/index.asp?pageid=105849&t=sustanbolin-250

but that doesn't mean it is not good may be you got a bad patch as where i am keifei getting a good rep


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Arc

Yup, me too I think it's lovely stuff. :thumbup1:


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

boxinmetx said:


> That is what i thought but maybe they started with the best intentions and they could have unknowingly got sold crap raws, they could have supply shortages and sent out low dosed stuff to keep the money coming in, or they have had trouble getting raws and decide to just use oil to keep profits coming in, at the end of the day they are drug dealers and they haven't got ur best interests in mind and they will say oh it was a one, off, maybe ur diet is wrong, or any of the other million excuses and b4 it does any damage to their reputation they are back to normal, why do UG labs fake pharma gear absolutely perfectly and put no gear in it?? they could easily start their own lab?? it comes down to cost and profit, if they can get away with selling stuff that costs less and by not putting the right amount of gear in it they will and the packaging looks good but bought in bulk it will be cheaper than a small ug lab with **** packaging like bsi


I agree, well said


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

anymore or updated views on this lab!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, its still good stuff.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

Why would anyone pay more for the same stuff you get in their 10ml vials? Because it looks better?

In any case where i reside keifei are overpriced as it is, i wouldn't pay for a cheap ug lab (but I'm a bit hypocondriach) let alone an expensive one.


----------



## nandrodeca1979 (Oct 19, 2013)

Keifei's multiuse vials used to have descent quality...at least they were not under dosed a lot.

The thing with the ampoules is that an ugl CANNOT produce them...it takes quite big pharmaceutical machinery to fill and seal sterile ampoules.

I suppose that someone else is producing the ampoules and the old ug keifei still makes the 10ml vials...that's the reason everybody sees a difference in quality between the multiuse and the amps.



> Why would anyone pay more for the same stuff you get in their 10ml vials? Because it looks better?


You have a point mate!!!


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

boxinmetx said:


> Keifei only come in amps now they ditched the vials about 12 to 18 months ago, they look like they where starting to do pharma stuff, new packaging, new style, even leaflets in the boxes, but this stuff has been a huge let down, they are a ug lab copying a legit chinese company, my stuff checks out on their site, just a shame it is crap lol





boxinmetx said:


> Keifei only come in amps now they ditched the vials about 12 to 18 months ago, they look like they where starting to do pharma stuff, new packaging, new style, even leaflets in the boxes, but this stuff has been a huge let down, they are a ug lab copying a legit chinese company, my stuff checks out on their site, just a shame it is crap lol


 Gotta agree on this esp the sust im convinced mine was just actual water in my vials i dumped them. Now the test c was totally different tho i got some for my mate an he grew well off of them. I did some research and apparently thats exatly what was in the sust amps was water!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice 2013 drag up! Keifei are a blast from the past, surely no one still uses?!


----------

